# More cars from Wes's Custom...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok I always had this tyco chessie turbo train for like 10 years and never had a luck to find the original middle one - maybe one day i ll get lucky! (only 2 - front and rear no middle one) so I finally decided to make one. I am not happy with it but I am almost there on colors. they are hard to match! Thanks Joez for taking picture of his beloved chessie!! 

One tyco ultimate police car - i added the part in the hood with blower.. I got it from a hot wheels. its all plastic. I think its pretty cool. 

One dodge a-100 in metallic green with MOUNTAIN DEWWWWWWW .. makes me sooo thirsty lol..I got this body in trade from NTX (Rich)

Enjoy! 
Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Boy, Wes, you sure do work fast, mate!
I had best comment in order now because of the HUGE amount of slot-goodness you have crammed into this one post!

The Chessie car looks fantastic! The colors look good to me!
Had I not known that you squirted the middle car, I would not have noticed!

The Cop-Out really looks like an all-out drag car now! Good show in the whittle & fit!
(takes a long time, yeah? )

You really put the shine on that Dew machine, too! The color combination is prefect with the chrome .

Your eye for detail is top shelf, man.
Thanks for sharing these sweet cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome paint work! Mirror finish on the Dodges.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looking Good!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, Wes!!!! The paint matching job is great!! I agree, if you hadn't pointed it out, I would have never known!! The Dodges are Sweeeeeeeeet!!!! Mile deep finish on both, and great job yanking the hood off the cop out!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, Great work on the Chessie car!!! If it weren't for the replacement wheels, I couldn't tell the difference . Cool Cop Car, but I'm really liking that Dew truck :thumbsup::thumbsup: I may have to try that on a junker I picked up...RM


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Hey Wes, Did you resin cast the missing middle car for the Turbo train and if so what did you use as a master ? Great work on all of those customs too


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice work as usual, Wes!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

red73mustang said:


> Hey Wes, Did you resin cast the missing middle car for the Turbo train and if so what did you use as a master ? Great work on all of those customs too


i bought extra from the epay and paint it up. 

thanks
wes


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lookin good WES!! Nice Job... :thumbsup:
CJ


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dew the Dodge!

Always great stuff Wes!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

really nice work Wes!


yabba dabba dew


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great looking work, Wes!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Move over Thomas...Toot, Toot!*

Wes,

I know you have been searching for that middle Chessie car forever. Great idea to make a clone...it looks Fantastic! 

The Tyco Trick Truck is one of my favorite bodies and you Dewed it up real good. I like how the red & white Pops on that fancy metalic green paint job you did.

There is no Doubt that Police car likes to go faaaaaaaast & do Burn Outs.

Bob...C'mon ride the train yeah Ride on...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys! it was fun doing it. i am working on the chessie middle car again. i think i found the right orange color. 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Wes, Great work & rim choice for each vehicle!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X3 ..RL


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice Dew Truck ....... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

